# What was you first DVD that your brought



## ultranet (Oct 27, 2006)

which movie dvd did u buy for the first time of your life.....

I brought 5 of them.... some 7 years ago

The Heat.
From Dusk till dawn.
Basic Instinct 1
Close my eyes
The Hardware..


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Hmmm.. I remember buying something for everyone when I got the our first DVD player.. If memory serves... It was "Flubber" with Robin Williams for the kids, Tron (the old version, not the anniversary edition) for me (an old sentimental favorite) and "Ladyhawke" for 'everyone'. There was another in in there - some came with the player (like Jumanji).


----------



## RWATTS (Sep 27, 2006)

My first DVD was the Fantasia box set. I actually bought it before I got a DVD player! I knew I would be getting one soon and didn't want to miss the window on the Disney release.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

No idea, but I bought my first VCR to record Dumbo.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

My first DVD was The Negotiator with Samuel L. Jackson and Kevin Spacey. I purchased it in late December of 1999, to play on my PC with a DVD-ROM drive as I didn’t get a real DVD Player until a year later. $24.99 at Target, now it can be found in the $5 bargain bin at WalMart.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

How come I can't remember my first DVD but I do remember paying $70.00 for the Jerk (Steve Martin) in 1979 to play on my new $1000.00 Betamax? :nono:


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

The Matrix and Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me in Dec. 1999.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

bidger said:


> The Matrix and Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me in Dec. 1999.


What a great question! I think it was Apollo 13. I remember it was about $40.

Can you remember those days? $40 for a damn DVD.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I was there at the very beginning. My first purchases were Batman and Twister in April of 1997.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> I was there at the very beginning. My first purchases were Batman and Twister in April of 1997.


I was an early adopter as well. I upgraded from a Pioneer Laser Disc Player. Remember those?

My first DVD player was about $400. It recently gave up the ghost and stopped working.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Can you remember those days? $40 for a damn DVD.


No, you must have jumped in a few years before me. The reason I knew it was time for me to buy was that titles were around $15 @ WalMart.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Twister... and the other moveis that where released on the very first day.

I had the player on Sunday, and had to wait till Tuesday for the releases

I think Wizard of Oz was also part of that release day...

I know during the DVD/Divx fight... I buy all that I could of DVD's.
Also helped that I wasn't married yet, and was still living at home.

And had just gotten a $1,500 stock option check... when our company was bought out.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Mine was shaft the remake from 2000


----------



## DjCalvin (Nov 13, 2006)

Im right there with ya.
It was Twister and i think Batman.. I still have twister, cant say the same for batman.



Earl Bonovich said:


> Twister... and the other moveis that where released on the very first day.


----------



## BaldEagle (Jun 19, 2006)

Have never bought one.


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

Ronin. Actually bought the DVD about two days before I had the player.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> I was an early adopter as well. I upgraded from a Pioneer Laser Disc Player. Remember those?
> 
> My first DVD player was about $400. It recently gave up the ghost and stopped working.


I remember when I bought my Pioneer laser disc player and my first disc for it was Clint Eastwood's "The Unforgiven" back in the summer of '93. I think that one was two discs and, of course, they were the size of a large record. I think it cost something like $500-600 bucks back then. I had it for about 6 months before I dropped and broke it while moving.

Funny thing is, I can't remember at all what my first DVD was. I guess I'm getting too old. :lol:


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Goodfellas, the flipper.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I remember when I bought my Pioneer laser disc player and my first disc for it was Clint Eastwood's "The Unforgiven" back in the summer of '93.


I had a Toshiba Laser Disc player. It died twice and was repaired once before I gave up on it. My first LD was a double disc "Hunt for Red October". My first DVD, played on my Toshiba DVD player, was Top Gun, a DVD that everyone had to own at the time. I still have Hunt for Red October and about a dozen other LD's, but nothing to play them on.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> I was an early adopter as well. I upgraded from a Pioneer Laser Disc Player. Remember those?
> 
> My first DVD player was about $400. It recently gave up the ghost and stopped working.


I had a Sony laser disc player you could play both sides of the disc without flipping it.

Terminator 2 was my first laser disc.

My first DVD player was a Sony 5 disc (my new one is also a Sony 5 disc).

My first DVD was Goodfellas and Terminator 2.


----------



## WolfClan Dan (Jan 10, 2007)

The first DVD I bought was The Matrix, which I could only watch on my computer, which is still alive and kicking.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

Full metal Jacket


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

The first movie I bought was back in 1997 was Twister along with the first Toshiba DVD player.


----------



## BaldEagle (Jun 19, 2006)

Except for 25 blank DVD-R's have never bought a DVD.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

In 1997 I put together my first home theater, including DVD (ooh it has S video!)

I searched for DVDs online (in a forum) and found someone selling Jumanji. I bought it. It came in a standard CD sized case which I thought was peculiar. As it turned out, it was released in a jewel case! Only DVD I own that is that way.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

One Flew Over the Cockoo's Nest

I remember I had bought this player for silly money and I needed a DVD to try on it. The stupid thing is i bought an old movie where the quality of filming was not that good (partly purposely i suspect with this movie) so it wasn't exactly the best to showcase it on!! great movie though.


----------



## Ashtonian (Jan 31, 2007)

ultranet said:


> which movie dvd did u buy for the first time of your life.....
> 
> Here are the two I remember buying
> 
> ...


----------



## JeffChap (Feb 10, 2007)

I still have my Pioneer LD player, and use it occasionally. I still have some movies on LD worth watching that I haven't purchased on DVD yet (Apocalypse Now, The Wrath of Kahn, True Lies).

But my first DVD, if I remember correctly, was Bladerunner.


----------

